# Ceilign fan wiring diagram



## Designman20 (May 6, 2007)

I just purchased a Hampton Bay fan that has a light fixture, and there were no instructions in the box. The wires from the fan are as follows: 1 white, 1 blue, 1 black and 1 green. the existing wires from the electrical box are: 1 white and 1 red (old house by the way) - there is a wall switch. i know the green is a ground wire. can someone tell me what the wire diagram would be? there are pull chains to turn off and on the light or fan

thanks for all your help!


----------



## sootybuttercup (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi designman...there's nothing like "right from the horse's mouth" so check out the documentation page of the Hunter Fan website...http://www.hunterfanhq.com/hiw-prod/orderinv/frames/ps_frame.htm. Here, you will get the actual owner's manual for you fan. Good luck!!


----------



## Designman20 (May 6, 2007)

*hampton bay doesn't have a very good website*

 not a good website


----------



## hbsparky (Apr 17, 2007)

here's how you need to wire it for pullchain switching...
White to white
Black and blue to red in box
Green to the greens on the fan.

Note:

MAKE SURE POWER IS OFF FIRST!


----------

